# Who is Harry Bigballs?



## aleahey (Apr 2, 2014)

A new golf book has come out on Amazon entitled; WHO IS HARRY BIGBALLS?

It is supposedly a fictional account of 4 lifelong friends who get together once a year to act like sex-crazed juveniles with a penchant for executing embarrassing jokes at the other's expense all in the name of golfing. 

I will say the book is interesting because there is a lot of discussion amongst the golfers in regards to how men think and more importantly how men view us women from their point of view. There are some situations in the book which I found distasteful however on the other hand my husband laughed his butt off and said the author was right on in terms of how crazy women are and he didn't find anything distasteful. 

In fact, we ended up discussing the relationships of men and women at length as a result of this book and in the end I actually think, oddly enough, it may help us. As an exampleâ€¦I never knew the 75% rule talked about in the book yet my husband knew all about it. Basically, the 75% means most men are 75% happy for the rest of their lives if they are sexually satisfied, so outside of sex a woman has to do very little to keep her man happy. 

On the other hand, most women are only 25% happy with just sex and men need to work a lot harder to bring emotional happiness and stability to the lives of their women. And, I have to say, after thinking about it, the author is right on many levels with this assessment. 

I would love to discuss the book more with most preferably women readers out there to hear their thoughts on the book and the author's views on relationships. 

A. Leahey


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 2, 2014)

Strangest 1st post I've ever read.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Strangest 1st post I've ever read.
		
Click to expand...

The author perchance?


----------



## adam6177 (Apr 2, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			The author perchance?
		
Click to expand...

Probably a good shout, but I'd hope an author would have a slightly better grasp over punctuation.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Probably a good shout, but I'd hope an author would have a slightly better grasp over punctuation.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, she'll have a proof reader


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm going to move the thread to the reviews section as it's more of a book review although from the op it seems to have more to do with relationships than golf.


----------



## Slab (Apr 2, 2014)

The poll question of are you male or female with just a single check-box is genius !


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 2, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			The author perchance?
		
Click to expand...

Good shout!


----------



## Chisteve (Apr 2, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Strangest 1st post I've ever read.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree was early in the morning though


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 2, 2014)

Are you a male or female? :lol:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 2, 2014)

Slab said:



			The poll question of are you male or female with just a single check-box is genius ! 

Click to expand...

Genius isn't the word I'd use


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2014)

Very strange post and me thinks a spam disguised as a poll to attract more buyers but then I'm a professional cynic (but my hearts not in it). Thank god for proof readers though judging by the OP


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 2, 2014)

So who is rushing out to buy the book then .. 

75% eh ? interesting ................................................................................................


----------



## louise_a (Apr 2, 2014)

belated April fools?


----------



## Davey S2 (Apr 2, 2014)

Try posting on Mumsnet instead.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 2, 2014)

Who is Harry Bigballs?

I'd guess this is play on words, but I would say Harry Bigballs sounds like a misogynist with a golfing addiction who hasn't had his leg over for quite a while.


----------



## theballboy (Apr 2, 2014)

adam6177 said:



			Strangest 1st post I've ever read.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. but I like it


----------

